
The Profound Implications of 5 Increasingly Dominant Tech Companies - ptrptr
https://medium.com/@loukerner/facebook-apple-microsoft-google-amazon-aka-famga-is-eating-the-world-d3ba0c62df8b
======
AndrewDP
I don't buy this. The same logic suggests that Tesla would not have been able
to innovate the automotive market. AirBnB would not have been able to
breakthrough the accomodation market. Or petroleum would be dictated by a few
Robber Barons.

If anything, what sets the FAMGA apart is their embrace of innovation and
their willingness to invest in new technology to maintain their market
position. The author's notion that innovation will slow (the core 'profound
implication') is not backed up with any data (except that IBM was dominant ...
and now not).

